# door hinge stuck



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Spry some penetrating oil in it and then work the door back and forth a few times.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

IS this an interior door? If so, see answer above.

If this door is an outswing exterior door, the hinges may have anti-burglar protection on it which means the pins might require removal of a set screw or the door my need to be in a particular position to remove the hinge pins.
We would need pictures to determine the correct method to remove those pins.


----------

